# Looking for Advice on California Breeders - Specifically Saddle Creek Farms



## ellerbemay (Sep 6, 2010)

I have wanted a golden retriever for years. My husband currently live in Washington, DC and have been waiting to move to a place that has more space and is more conducive to raising a puppy.

That time has finally come, as we are moving to California in October. I thoroughly researched breeders and had thought I had found the breeder of our future pup. I was on a waiting list for one of Joanne' s goldens of Tanglewood Goldens that was supposed to be born in early October. Sadly, while confirmed pregnant in August, the puppies were resorbed. 

I am now searching for a reputable breeder anywhere within a days drive of southern California. 

Has anyone had experiences with Saddle Creed Farms in Ventura? Any other suggestions of breeders I should contact?

Thank you in advance for your support in this process.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

If you could look in your husband's area, Delmarva Goldens, a member here, has lovely goldens.

In CA, there is a group under the umbrella "Forum" that has nice pups once in a while. Even if the breeders below do not have current litters or are a bit too far, they will know how to direct you to an excellent choice. 

Forum
Michael & Michele Leon Michael H. Faulkner
Riverside, CA USA 92504 
[email protected]
www.simplesite.com/ForumGoldenRetrievers 
951/780-0849

Premiere Golden Retrievers
Christine Texter
Redlands, CA USA 
[email protected]
premieregoldenretrievers.com 

Aubridge Goldens

Robin E. Baker
Sacramento, CA USA 
[email protected]
home.earthlink.net/~aubridge/ 
Birnam Wood

Sylvia Donahey
Cotati, CA USA 
[email protected]
www.birnamwood.com 

and for athletes/performance goldens:
Emberain Golden Retrievers

Ed & Edwina Ryska
Petaluma, CA USA 
[email protected]
Emberain Golden Retrievers 
707-664-1344


----------



## Ventura11 (Mar 10, 2017)

*Saddle Creek Farms*

Saddle Creek Farms is the best! We have three goldens from there - now 9,7 & 5 and they have had excellent health, temperament and are just the cutest dogs you can imagine.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Ventura11 said:


> Saddle Creek Farms is the best! We have three goldens from there - now 9,7 & 5 and they have had excellent health, temperament and are just the cutest dogs you can imagine.


On the current litter Mallory has an insufficient cardiac exam and her eyes are out of date. I didn't look up the others, but noted that they are mostly leased bitches from Jennifer Arn/White Dove/et al who have many, many ripoff reports listed. Not sure what the connection is or why she'd lease from this gal but I'd be cautious if you go there since our associations often indicate our own bent...
realize too that this post is from 2010.


----------



## merig (Feb 15, 2018)

Hi, Does anyone know anything about Saddlecreek Farms in Camarillo? Looking for a healthy Golden with no health problems. If anyone could recommend a breeder in the LA area?


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Just read the post above. Not much has changed.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

I would pass.


----------



## bridieeeee (Mar 26, 2018)

Just curious why you would pass? I was looking at Cara x Gio and it all looks good? Please let me know if I am missing something....?
Thank you!


----------



## sharonl (Sep 21, 2020)

LJack said:


> I would pass.


whywould you pass on Saddlecreek breeders?


----------



## sharonl (Sep 21, 2020)

Can anyone review Saddlecreek Breeders and whether or not they have had or heard good or bad things. Thank you


----------



## sharonl (Sep 21, 2020)

LJack said:


> I would pass.


Why would you pass on Saddlecreek Farms Breeders?


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Stock from Sandar would be my first no.. and the heart clearances are more often than not incorrect for Goldens- you want the number to either start w ACA or end w C-VPI. Not- p-vpi or s-vpi 
And the eyes looked (on the site) to be out of date on the girls- I did not look @ the boys, there are so many girls....


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

If Sandar is still AKC suspended, this would explain all the leased bitches from her- Ripoff Scams | Susan Aka Jennifer Arn Sandar Golden Retrievers Criminal, fraud, pro con artist. Convicted in criminal court, AKC suspended, STILL breeds dogs! Tehachapi California


----------



## altakk (Mar 13, 2017)

I would certainly be cautious of Saddlebrook Farms, because of their connection to Jennifer Arn. We just lost our golden who was from one of Jennifer (Sandar's) Arn's litters. We loved her so much, but she had MULTIPLE health issues!


----------

